# Fortune Cookies



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

So can you eventually get all the new items by only buying the Bell cost cookies, or do you HAVE to buy the Leaf Ticket ones to complete it?

Also saw someone doing the math on how much Leaf Tickets and therefore fortune cookies would cost with actually money.

$1 = 20 Tickets
1 Cookie = 50 Tickets = $2.50
1 Card, Guaranteed Item = 10 Cookies = $25
Some Items, 3 Cards = $75

(Plus items could also be duplicate.)

Is that math right? It is not my own. Also curious about first question, is this something that actually will require Leaf Tickets to complete?


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 17, 2018)

yes only leaf tickets for the special cookies. though I did see a screenshot of someone exchanging bells for leaf tickets and it's about 5,000 bells for 50 tickets I think


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2018)

WynterFrost said:


> yes only leaf tickets for the special cookies. though I did see a screenshot of someone exchanging bells for leaf tickets and it's about 5,000 bells for 50 tickets I think



I wish this was actually true...sigh...

I spent all the leaf tickets I was hoarding and still didn't get Marshal's kitchen!


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

WynterFrost said:


> yes only leaf tickets for the special cookies. though I did see a screenshot of someone exchanging bells for leaf tickets and it's about 5,000 bells for 50 tickets I think



Where/how??? I have a lot of Bells but not a lot of Leaf Tickets. If there is an exchange area I'd love that.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 17, 2018)

You don't necessarily _have_ to spend Leaf Tickets to purchase the special fortune cookies. Randomly they may appear in stock and when they do, you can purchase them with Bells. The ones bought with Bells do not count towards a stamp on your stamp card though. They appear randomly so if you would rather spend Bells then patience is key.



iLoveYou said:


> On the bright side, you can purchase the fortune cookies for 5,000 Bells if you don't want to spend 50 Leaf Tickets. I only saw Rosie's pop-star cookie and Filbert's rocket cookie up to now though. Can someone else confirm if they saw Marshal's pastry cookie for 5,000 Bells too ?



*Edit:* Wait, maybe I didn't understand your question ?


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> Where/how??? I have a lot of Bells but not a lot of Leaf Tickets. If there is an exchange area I'd love that.



There is no bell for leaf ticket exchange. This is total B.S.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> You don't necessarily _have_ to spend Leaf Tickets to purchase the special fortune cookies. Randomly they may appear in stock and when they do, you can purchase them with Bells. The ones bought with Bells do not count towards a stamp on your stamp card though. They appear randomly so if you would rather spend Bells then patience is key.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Wait, maybe I didn't understand your question ?



No that's a perfect answer! I've only seen the generic fortune cookies so far so I didn't know the villager ones would show up randomly. Thank you!

So, are Stamps required to complete everything, or can you slowly just buy the 2 cookies a day and eventually end up with everything?


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 18, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> No that's a perfect answer! I've only seen the generic fortune cookies so far so I didn't know the villager ones would show up randomly. Thank you!
> 
> So, are Stamps required to complete everything, or can you slowly just buy the 2 cookies a day and eventually end up with everything?



Awesome. :}

No stamps or stamp cards are required to complete any sets. That's an optional way to get items where you can save up for the specific item you want ( each item costs a number of stamp cards - each card needs 10 stamps to be considered complete ) rather than randomly through the fortune cookies.


----------

